# Happy Birthday Hunter-27



## redbulldog (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landan


----------



## PenPal (Aug 24, 2012)

Landon, 

In 1985 I was given a death sentance of 3 mths from the Specialist Urologist, my GP reminds me at nearly 78 look how many years I have been spared, I wish for you the reprieve you seek, safe recovery and a wonderful life.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon, keep it up my friend.


----------



## el_d (Aug 24, 2012)

Have a good one Landon.....


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 24, 2012)

Wishing you all the best today and always.


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy birthday, Landon.  Enjoy the day.  Hope you're back in the shop soon!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## LouCee (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Landon!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon! Have a good one!!


----------



## ghostrider (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday!:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon! Hope your day is great.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 24, 2012)

Landon, I was going to suggest that you go out on the razz tonight to celebrate your birthday, but in hindsight, perhaps you should stay home and watch telly. 
I mean.......41 is kinda getting on a bit, isn't it !!!:tongue:

I've still got about twenty years to catch up to you!!

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 24, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Landon, I was going to suggest that you go out on the razz tonight to celebrate your birthday, but in hindsight, perhaps you should stay home and watch telly.
> I mean.......41 is kinda getting on a bit, isn't it !!!:tongue:
> 
> I've still got about twenty years to catch up to you!!
> ...



Yay right in your dreams!!!

Have a Happy Birthday Landon!!:biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon, Glad you made another one, Now have a bunch more..


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 24, 2012)

*HAPPY

BIRTHDAY,
:cake::bananen_smilies046:arty:
LandOn!!:biggrin::biggrin:
*​


----------



## Rick P (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Landon! I hope the day brings you joy and the fall brings you time afield with a heavy pack!

Watch it Skiprat! He's 4 years younger than I am! NO I dont need a walker......or a nap! ;>)


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 24, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Landon!! *
*
Hope you had a great birthday!!!...may there be many, many more!

:cake::cake:arty::cake::cake:
*


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you all.  There was awhile where some(me included) were not real sure I'd be around for this one.  Thanks again for the B-day wishes and the support during my recovery.

Landon


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday, Landon. sorry i missed this yesterday!

Hope you are doing well, and it's good to have you with us
for another birthday.
Here's to many more ><


----------



## wizard (Aug 25, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LANDON WITH WISHES FOR MANY MORE TO COME !!!!!*
Warm Regards,
Doc
Sorry, It's a little belated:redface:

​


----------

